# 1993 Ford Escorth Cosworth Pre-Show Detail...



## gally (May 25, 2008)

As per my Ferrari pictures I managed to convince my mate to let me give his Cosworth a good clean prior to going to Ford Fair, eventually he came round to it!

Anytime I had seen the car in the flesh or in pictures others had taken it looked immense, none the less i've seen some stunning cars transformed by a decent detail.

It was also a chance to work on a car that evokes so much, especially for me, they never fails to make me laugh after detailing a few of them, this one with the wheels added something even more nostalgic to the car.

One step polish, cleansed with Werkstat Prime, followed by 3 coats of CarPro Reload again, as it was traveling I didn't want anything sticking to the car or too much beading going on. Reload looking amazingly glossy again! The rest finished with the usual.

Apologies that it's mostly afters...

IMG_20150726_081345 by gally.., on Flickr

20150726_081708 by gally.., on Flickr

20150726_161755 by gally.., on Flickr

20150726_161909 by gally.., on Flickr

20150726_160425 by gally.., on Flickr

20150726_161036 by gally.., on Flickr

20150726_160436 by gally.., on Flickr

20150726_160443 by gally.., on Flickr

20150726_160457 by gally.., on Flickr

20150726_160515 by gally.., on Flickr

20150726_160527 by gally.., on Flickr

20150726_160751 by gally.., on Flickr

20150726_161946 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_20150726_162032 by gally.., on Flickr

20150726_162804 by gally.., on Flickr

20150726_162825 by gally.., on Flickr

20150726_162834 by gally.., on Flickr

20150726_160504 by gally.., on Flickr

20150726_160555 by gally.., on Flickr

I must thank the owner for taking up my offer of giving the car a clean prior to the show, pleasure to work on cars like this and continue to enjoy detailing.

It rained so hard when he headed back to pick it up but as it left it looked at home, i'm usually a fan of garaging cars like this but it looked awesome leaving in the rain on those rally spec wheels.

So pleased I got a chance to get it looking it's best for the show.

Thanks for looking folks, any questions, queries or critique, i'm all ears!


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Just one word: Gorgeous!


----------



## Gav147 (Mar 20, 2011)

Always loved these and they look great on the OZ wheels. Great job, hard to believe its a 20 year old car, looks like it's just come off the production line!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks great mate , keep it on .


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## No04BLE (Jun 8, 2014)

Dream car for me. Great work


----------



## Boostaholic (Dec 12, 2014)

Lovin that! :thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

that'll break a few, blue oval lovers, hearts. cracking.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Stunning work on a stunning car :thumb:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Pretty speechless mate, stunning car that just has never aged! Your certainly liking prime with reload just now mate and the results look stunning. Thanks for sharing


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome! Always had a big soft spot for these.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Brilliant work. Dream car for me.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

i couldn't be any more jealous. amazing


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow love these and that one is just sweet and the wheels set it of great


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Excellent work! :thumb:

I love these.


----------



## h5tuu (Feb 23, 2007)

Another top job. Seeing all your work with Reload and Prime is making me 'need' to find some more prime! .


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Amazing. I would be scared to drive it!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

It looks fantastic with those wheels!!!!

Gonz.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Great work mate.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

What more can I add to the above already, hmmm, to die for. :car:


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Absolute hero car for me this, and those period correct Group A OZ's just set it off totally. You're churning out some great work at the minute Gally....... Job jobbed mate!!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Stunning motor :thumb:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Saw this Sunday looked stunning :doublesho


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Wow that looks amazing, I dreamt of having one of these when I was teenager, had to settle for a XR3i though, car is stunning:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work and gorgeous car


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

stunning

looks perfect with them wheels!!!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Superb, Great job.


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Stunning, simply stunning. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pomsteroonie (Jan 15, 2007)

That's nothing short of amazing . . . it's not often you see red cars look like that . . . . . superb work.


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Pretty Special! Great work :thumb:


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Stunning work!


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

wow,cossies still look amazing,nice work


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That's very nice.


----------



## Boostaholic (Dec 12, 2014)

Didn't think there were any clean cars at fordfair obviously they didn't see this!


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks phenomenal


----------



## sandyt87 (Jun 21, 2011)

That is just sex on wheels. Stunning car!


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

Stunning work and finish my fav Ford


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

Seen this at Ford Fair, lovely Escort.Good job.


----------



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

WOW!! thatz just one awesome cossie:thumb::argie:

nick.


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

nothing to say, as its all been said!
one day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## douby (Aug 12, 2009)

looks fantastic!


----------



## bazst (Mar 20, 2011)

looks great got to love a cossie!


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

gorgeous color!


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

OMG THEM WHEELS! seriously i think they are in the top 5 best wheel design ever!! if i won the lottery i would offer you big money for this, unbelievably striking stunning car


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

Perfect job, perfect car


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Super work Gally. Amazing looking Cossie, they still look so good.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks mate. Recently won 2nd place at Scottish Performance car show in scone palace.


----------



## woollamj92 (Apr 5, 2011)

Gorgeous - what tyre dressing do you use?? thanks


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Megs endurance still after years.

Looking to try more long life ones but they need to be glossy. 

I also add a spritz of CarPro Perl to my applicator.


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Fantastic


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Fantastic job.. over 20 years old but still looks fresh :wave:


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks lovely that, just needs some centre caps to finish it off. This is mine on the same wheels,


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Old thread, I know... But it is a great job on a Awesome car. :thumb:


----------



## RooDBwoY (Nov 20, 2006)

Superb. Always wanted one of these as a kid. Cracking gloss on that one, nice work!


----------

